
Yahoo To Shut Down MyBlogLog On May 24 - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/24/yahoo-to-shut-down-mybloglog-on-may-24/
======
metachris
Related (a few days ago on HN): "What happens after Yahoo acquires you
(37signals.com)" -- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2251705>

------
erikpukinskis
Selling a startup is like selling a horse in a parallel universe where the
glue factories are paying more than the horse racers.

------
alexkiwi
Oh no, isn't that what runs Bob Loblaw's Law Blog?

~~~
tomjen3
He may be a customer, but it is hardly what runs his blog, as it is an
analytics tool.

------
coderdude
I don't think the Internet is losing anything by the closing of MyBlogLog. It
became obscure and useless even before Yahoo bought them. One man's opinion.

~~~
slouch
I agree. I was a user, and MyBlogLog was nothing but a circle jerk badge of
honor for bloggers.

------
kingsidharth
Another project closed by Yahoo! Do they buy em just to close them in the end?

I wounder when is Yahoo shutting down.

~~~
jamesbritt
"I wounder when is Yahoo shutting down."

Perhaps if they bought _themselves_ ...

------
publishedin
Yahoo to Shut Down MyBlogLog - Miss it? <http://Publishedin.com> Might Be Of
Help [http://blog.publishedin.com/post/3519850188/yahoo-to-shut-
do...](http://blog.publishedin.com/post/3519850188/yahoo-to-shut-down-
mybloglog-miss-it-publishedin)

------
pjy04
Wait, who uses this service? Anyone care?

------
Jayasimhan
Its been a long time since we've heard Yahoo announcing anything new. Makes me
wonder if all the doom predictions are true..

~~~
rgrove
Is two weeks a long time?

[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/meet-livestand-yahoos-
attempt-...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/meet-livestand-yahoos-attempt-to-
digitize-magazines-content/44693)

------
trustfundbaby
yahoo .. where startups go to die.

